# Repticon Baltimore Oct 8/9



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

If you're going or know who will be vending, post here. I'll probably be there that Saturday.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

bumpage.......


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be there also


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm curious if it will be better than the last. I heard the one in the spring left much to be desired.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Save your $$ and gas.

Those Repticons are very weak overall and horrible for darts.

Go to Hamburg or White plains instead.....a couple hours further but a LOT more dart frog vendors and supplies.


----------



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

The spring one was terrible!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Save your $$ and gas.
> 
> Those Repticons are very weak overall and horrible for darts.
> 
> Go to Hamburg or White plains instead.....a couple hours further but a LOT more dart frog vendors and supplies.


MARS was solid last fall, but I'm guessing that's because of IAD..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

tclipse said:


> MARS was solid last fall, but I'm guessing that's because of IAD..


Bingo....we CARRIED that show.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Josh was the only one with darts last spring


----------

